# Sand & Sunrise



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunrise at Mesquite Flats Sand Dunes, Death Valley National Park


----------



## MissMia (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful as always. I love the last one. So much texture and the sky!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Beautiful as always. I love the last one. So much texture and the sky!



+1


----------



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Beautiful as always. I love the last one. So much texture and the sky!



Thanks-  Sitting here pining away at these because I'm sitting here and not standing there with my mouth hanging open, well, I got an idea.  Now I gotta go back.  



spiffybeth said:


> +1



Thanks Beth.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 14, 2008)

nice series, love the last one


----------



## m1a1fan (Mar 14, 2008)

I really like the "near / far" aspect of the first shot.  Great colors and desolate feeling.

I'm going to have to take a trip out your way sometime soon.


----------



## Heck (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the share, Great shots as always.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> nice series, love the last one



Thanks. I shot that one first- feel like I could have left early. 



m1a1fan said:


> I really like the "near / far" aspect of the first shot.  Great colors and desolate feeling.
> 
> I'm going to have to take a trip out your way sometime soon.



Ok, I take that back about leaving early.  Thanks!

I love it around here. The more I see the more I want to see.  Let me know if you can make it. Maybe we can hang out?


----------



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2008)

Heck said:


> Thanks for the share, Great shots as always.



Thank you!


----------



## BIGBUTTER (Mar 14, 2008)

The fourth one is great. I love the detail


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 14, 2008)

VERY nice, If I had to pic a favorite it would probably be number 1. Great shots.


----------



## Harmony (Mar 14, 2008)

Loving number 2!


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 15, 2008)

Whoa! The last one is amazing.  I love the texture of it.


----------



## gman172 (Mar 15, 2008)

love the first 

all them pics kick ass

how you get that extra near far depth thing goin in?! - wide angle lens?

please give me a tip

andrew


----------



## m1a1fan (Mar 15, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thanks. I shot that one first- feel like I could have left early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ya, I may take you up on that.  The closest I'm going to be is Moab Utah in April (Arches National Park and such), but two or three other trips will take place this year.


----------



## Tolyk (Mar 15, 2008)

I absolutely love the last one! Fantastic work, as already asked, what mm lens you using for that?


----------



## abraxas (Mar 17, 2008)

BIGBUTTER said:


> The fourth one is great. I love the detail



Thanks.



RKW3 said:


> VERY nice, If I had to pic a favorite it would probably be number 1. Great shots.



Cool. Thank you.



Harmony said:


> Loving number 2!



I'm very happy with the way that worked out. I waited for the sun to just barely glance off the hardpan at the bottom. Thank you.



Lyncca said:


> Whoa! The last one is amazing.  I love the texture of it.



Thanks Lyncca.



gman172 said:


> love the first
> 
> all them pics kick ass
> 
> ...



Wide angle, small aperture and manual focus.  I try to get the focus as best as I can- I figure I have nothing better to do while standing there.



m1a1fan said:


> Ya, I may take you up on that.  The closest I'm going to be is Moab Utah in April (Arches National Park and such), but two or three other trips will take place this year.



I think Moab is considered part of the Mojave. I got to get up there someday.  Just let me know if you're a little further in my direction (west, Ca/ So Nv.)



Tolyk said:


> I absolutely love the last one! Fantastic work, as already asked, what mm lens you using for that?



Thank you.  10-20mm.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 17, 2008)

These are amazing! The last one is my favorite...great color. I wish I could shoot like that.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 17, 2008)

quickshot said:


> These are amazing! The last one is my favorite...great color. I wish I could shoot like that.



Thank you- I appreciate that.


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 18, 2008)

love the sky in the last one


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2008)

all very good but the last shots is simply stunning!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 18, 2008)

kevinblahh said:


> love the sky in the last one



Thanks!



lostprophet said:


> all very good but the last shots is simply stunning!



Thank you Andy.


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous shots - especially the first and last ones. Very nicely done there 

David


----------



## abraxas (Mar 18, 2008)

DPW2007 said:


> Gorgeous shots - especially the first and last ones. Very nicely done there
> 
> David



Always good to hear. Thanks David.


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 23, 2008)

Great shot......I love it very much....


----------



## Miaow (Mar 23, 2008)

Great pics :thumbup: Love the last one the most i think


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 23, 2008)

I would have to say that the last one is my favorite, but they are all great as usual.  :thumbup: 

Have a good Easter Abraxas!  

NJ


----------



## abraxas (Mar 23, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> Great shot......I love it very much....



Thanks 



Miaow said:


> Great pics :thumbup: Love the last one the most i think



Thank you- Sitting here looking out the window into the dark, sort of wish that's what it looked like when the sun comes up.  Maybe will mount the old tube monitor in the swamp cooler hole in the wall and use it for a background.



NJMAN said:


> I would have to say that the last one is my favorite, but they are all great as usual.  :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good Easter Abraxas!
> 
> NJ



Thanks, you too.

Hm. Got a new camera a couple days ago. Might have to go back to everywhere and shoot it all again


----------

